# Lightroom tutorials



## sudhanmaverick (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi, 

I want to learn the basics of Lightroom editing to start off with.. 

There are so many videos on YouTube but want something that I can learn through out. 

Will be helpful if I could get links or e-books. 

Thanks,
Sudhan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 5, 2018)

Victoria's book The Missing FAQ is fairly good if you want print.  Read the free books on Lightroom Queen first to see if you like her style.
Anthony Morganti on Youtube has a nice style, easy to watch and very informative.

As a novice I'm finding those 2 resources are getting me going.

I find if you look at loads of different tutorials as a beginner you ( well I did ) get lost in the complexities.  Once you are fairly proficient then look at other resources as you will have enough knowledge to work out if other methods are better for you.

One piece of advice, learn't the hard way, is to work out how you are going to organise your files, and backups.  Then learn the import process.  Getting these essentials correct will set you up for the future and keep a nicely structured file system and lightroom catalogue.

Then move onto the editing.  It's a lot easier to undo editing than it is to rearranged a poor file system.


----------



## sudhanmaverick (Feb 5, 2018)

Gavin Lipscombe said:


> Victoria's book The Missing FAQ is fairly good if you want print.  Read the free books on Lightroom Queen first to see if you like her style.
> Anthony Morganti on Youtube has a nice style, easy to watch and very informative.
> 
> As a novice I'm finding those 2 resources are getting me going.
> ...



Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Little (Feb 5, 2018)

I'd also start with a relatively small, well-organized catalog, and dive into editing, rather than do all the work upfront to organize everything then discover later that you organized your files in a way that turned out not to work for you. Also take a look at Victoria's "Basics" and "Gotchas" at Lightroom Tips, Tricks & Starter Kit (READ-ONLY) .


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 5, 2018)

John Little said:


> I'd also start with a relatively small, well-organized catalog, and dive into editing, rather than do all the work upfront to organize everything then discover later that you organized your files in a way that turned out not to work for you.



That's what I meant, just more succinctly put


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 5, 2018)

John Little said:


> I'd also start with a relatively small, well-organized catalog, and dive into editing, rather than do all the work upfront to organize everything then discover later that you organized your files in a way that turned out not to work for you. Also take a look at Victoria's "Basics" and "Gotchas" at Lightroom Tips, Tricks & Starter Kit (READ-ONLY) .


My two cents here.  I organize my files on disk by YYYY/MM/DD.  I use collections and keywords+smart collections to organize my collection by subject area.

I have seen people (but not wedding photographers) who try to organize folders or even filenames by subject.  That approach is very inflexible in the long-run.  One photo can be present in any number of Lightroom collections.  Much more flexible.


----------

